# Harlem Hellfighters



## Glider (May 22, 2014)

We are all aware that racism was the norm in the US forces during WW2 and non whites were almost totally excluded from front line duties. I was interested to hear about the above unit that served in WW1. They were an all black unit that had officers who were both white and black but because of the racism in the USA they served with the French Army.
They had a mixed existence, in the USA they were not treated the same as other units but in the French Army they were the same as any other unit. Their record in combat record was second to none and despite being 1% of the US forces deployed to France, they were responsible for approx. 20% of the ground captured by US Forces.

I had never heard of them until today


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2014)

Bought the Max Brooks Graphic Book but haven't had the time to read it. Evidently there is very little written about them as you would imagine. Sad.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2014)

First I'd heard of them myself, but I love their name.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2014)

I can't recommend any articles or books about them, I have none and unfortunately my focus on WWI is limited. What little digging I did do saw a lot of the Hell-fighters move to France after the war. I guess they were treated better there than in the US....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2014)

That is truly sad. I searched Amazon.com and found a used book for less than a dollar. I'm really intrigued now.


----------



## Bernhart (May 24, 2014)

there is a graphic novel out there somewhere too


----------

